# Hardwood plywood source (online)?



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

I have an upcoming project that I need a couple of pieces of cherry plywood - 2'x4' is the largest size I need. Anyone know of and/or dealt with any online sources for this stuff? Sure would be nice not to have to drive 300 miles or so for my nearest source.
Thanks


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but consider Home Depot. They sell Purebond (American) ply online in 2×4 pieces. A little spendy, but you can get free shipping. Good if you just need a bit. A member on here recently had a good experience doing just this.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

That's great - I didn't even know they sold it - thanks for the info!


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've gone to a couple of local smaller cabinet shops and bought partial sheets of hardwood plywood from them. Also check with them to see who supplys them. There are hardwood suppliers out there that cater to the cabinet and building industry that don't advertise to the average consumer, but some are happy to take your business. They are typically located in industrial areas and if you didn't know what they were you probably would drive right by them. Buying online sight unseen for wood, in my opinion, is a crapshoot. These hardwood suppliers also sell wood with one side straight edged, unplaned and unsanded for a lot less than the big box sanded 4 side hardwood. If you have a planer and a table saw you can save some money.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I was about to suggest home depot as well. I just made my first order w/ them and its pretty good stuff and cheaper than I've found anywhere else when you factor in free shipping over $45 (I think thats the dollar amount). I ordered a sheet of cherry, maple and walnut…all were great for the price.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, I've called local cabinet places (there aren't many left here) and there is not a local supplier, unfortunately. I'd rather not have to drive 175 miles round trip for somehting like this.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep in mind that the PureBond (By Columbia) sold by HD is a B-2 grade. Not the best, but certainly not the worst. If your very particular try to find an A-grade or select. Check with the supplier first on the grading system. They vary in the terms/symbols they use and what is "allowable" (insert defects) in each grade.
Also the cut of the veneer makes a difference too. Rotary, flat sawn, rift, or quarter sawn are the most common. Rotary being the most inexpensive but usually unattractive (paint grade)
HD is calling theirs "plain sawn" which, in my understanding, is the same as flat sawn. This gives the common "cathedral grade" pattern.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

Good information, thanks


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Very good points Gary. I suppose I am just using mine as drawer bottoms and am not nearly as concerned w/ the grade compared to actually using it some place it would be show placed. Having said that, I still think the stuff at HD is a great deal delivered to your front door.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The purebond is great. I built my shop cabinets with it and I'm happy, I'm ordering some cherry purebond soon for a bookcase. Spend $45 at home depot and your order ships free.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Sometimes its worth checking local hardwood suppliers or kilns. Often if they don't have what you need they can tell you where you can get it. Its not unusal for these guys to send business to each others way, believe it or not.

300 miles from the nearest source ? ?


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

Not 300..175 round trip = 87 + change each way


----------



## AspiringWoodworker (Feb 2, 2012)

I purchased some A1 cherry ply online from D & D Plywood for a cradle I made last fall. Quality was very good and arrived very fast.



















The pictures do not do it justice, was very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I can ship you the hard wood plywood but the freight charge is killer I buy Wholesale and resell to other guys I deal with a large Lumber Yard but the price is pretty high to ship I could rough cut all your peices and bundle it up in cardboard for you PM me if you want the wood I will also need to know what core you want


----------

